# "People Who Should Be In Hell" Opinions?



## The Amazing K (Oct 16, 2009)

I recently thought of filling mason jars with glowing liquid to fill an empty bookshelf (like with broken glowstics or??) and labeling them with names of people who should be in hell. My question is.. is it too contraversial.. would it step on toes?


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ohhh.... tough call.

But if you want to really poke people, make sure you include Michael Jackson.


----------



## The Amazing K (Oct 16, 2009)

Hahaha! I love it.. good thought!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow - and we tried to keep politics out of our haunt until the Halloween after 9-11. Then we put "Osama Bin Laden - May you Rest In Pieces" on a headstone in our graveyard set up. Naturally, people were thumbs up about it. As long as it's not your Mother-In-Law , and you have a fair idea that the majority think the character should be six-feet under in flames - I say go for it!  BOO!


----------



## The Amazing K (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks to you both! Now the question is.. who should be in hell? Osama is obvious. Bernie Madolf. Paris Hilton. More celeb names would be fantastic. I have Taylor Swift and Britney Spears.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Paris Hilton! she should be first on the list, you can also add my Mother-in-law  Buy a cheap UV light and stand it behind the jars, fill them with tonic water for a cheap glow effect


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooh Yaaa - Bernie - most definitely! Then there are the corporate "monsters" AIG would be top on that list. And how can you forget OJ Simpson? 

You may even want to put "Brussel Sprouts" "Prunes" and "Green Beans" in jars, since little kiddies hate them for them most part. 

I wasn't too happy with the Olympic Committee turning its nose up at the U.S. either. 

And naturally, all the classic demons LOVE it in HELL: Count Dracula, Frank E. Stein, The Black Widow . . .

Have Fun!


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Man this could get touchy... I can agree with truly evil people who rape and pillage the American people and whatnot...but what grave injustices and heinous crimes against humanity have Paris, Taylor and Britney committed? I'm just playing devil's advocate here, sort of...Paris is an completely trashy publicity w*ore, Britney is a head-case...I don't know much about Taylor but she seems like a decent enough person for a celebrity...So I'm curious what your standards are for what qualifies a person for a one-way ticket to hell...


----------



## Mischief (Oct 12, 2009)

How about letting some of us get our frustrations out? You can put names of people in our lives that we would love to see rot in Hell but could never get away with putting anything in our haunts!

Top of my list..The SCUD. Step Child Uf Doom!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

eanderso13 said:


> Man this could get touchy... I can agree with truly evil people who rape and pillage the American people and whatnot...but what grave injustices and heinous crimes against humanity have Paris, Taylor and Britney committed? I'm just playing devil's advocate here, sort of...Paris is an completely trashy publicity w*ore, Britney is a head-case...I don't know much about Taylor but she seems like a decent enough person for a celebrity...So I'm curious what your standards are for what qualifies a person for a one-way ticket to hell...


Yah - what he said. . . I agree. 
IMO - pick names for fun, not offensive just to be mean. For example - I wish my vacuum would burn in hell right about now. It is a worthless piece of machinery.. No one would argue with that... lol!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Can't think of any names but when I first saw the title of the thread I thought it was your game for the evening haha But wait, they are all in hell, arent they 

MsM


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

I agree with EEric and HallowSusieBoo.....seems a bit harsh to include some of those irritating people....not that I care to defend them myself, but they are living human beings who really haven't done harm for the most part. If you don't want to alienate any of your guests, you might want to stick to the truly evil characters of history, and the non-animated things are great for a laugh for sure.... (HallowSusie....I have a vaccuum that can rot in hell too! Not to mention the coffee maker! )


----------



## The Amazing K (Oct 16, 2009)

I love the inanimate objects ideas...and I'm going to ignore the comments of those taking this out of context. It is for FUN... I'm not really damning them to hell...I'm not God! And trust me..I'm not putting anyone up that I know my guests wouldn't totally agree with. While there won't be kids at the party, I still like the idea of sending Brussel Sprouts straight to hell. But honestly all in fun! 
I so far have Hitler, Bernie Madolf, Paris Hilton and Britney spears...Of course Osama Bin Laden.. and a few others on the list. I want to stay away from the heavy politics as I don't want to start a debate and ruin the fun..otherwise Anne Coulter and the like would be at the top of my list. I don't want to get to out of hand with the inanimate objects..although they are hillarious..people will start to sense that maybe I really just have to much to complain about in a day...My clothes dryer, Curling iron, Spinach AND Brussel Sprouts.. They might start to wonder! Haha!


----------



## theicewitch (Oct 2, 2008)

BRILLIANT...mind if I steal the idea and twits it a bit? My party is "A Royal Pain" ...I would love to have jars filled with the essence of this or that pain.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Variation : Places that are hell on earth 

ex. 
Long bathroom line when you gotta go pee
Dirty Bathroom with no toliet paper
Behind the Guy at the Movies who adds his own horrible commentary 
In the cubicle next to the guy who smells funny
Your girlfriend's bedroom when her parents walk in on you 
The parking lot they call a freeway (in LA it is the 405 ... in 30 minutes you are lucky if you go a mile)


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I LUV those ideas, Propmistress! I think I will steal them for next year!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I would say if your having a party. make a game out of it and have the biggest bottle blank. have guests fill in thier response and the choice person gets put on the bottle and sacrificed later in the night.


----------



## kelly7adria (Oct 13, 2009)

You gotta do Michael Vick.....death by dog bite to the throat


----------

